# Anabolic Supplementary is a scam



## andpask0613 (Jun 27, 2010)

Anabolic Supplementary is a scam they say on their web site that they offer Prompt and quick delivery. 
Online tracking. Only for country that has EMS affiliated delivery system . In US, it is USPS.
witch i live in the USA. I completed my order on 06/04 witch meant that it should have been sent out on the 06/06 and that was 26 days agrder says processed Order Date: Friday 04 June, 2010
I have sent them five previous e-mails just to see if i could get the tracking number they said i was supposed to get with out any response what so ever. they say they pride themselves on your great customer service well they are a scam. They have you pay through pay pal so now i have to go through them to get my money back. their pay pal name is chromestore99 
chromestore99 please pass it on don't let any one you know get scammed by these rats.


----------



## WFC2010 (Jun 28, 2010)

not nice to hear that!


----------



## unclem (Jun 28, 2010)

andpask0613 said:


> Anabolic Supplementary is a scam they say on their web site that they offer Prompt and quick delivery.
> Online tracking. Only for country that has EMS affiliated delivery system . In US, it is USPS.
> witch i live in the USA. I completed my order on 06/04 witch meant that it should have been sent out on the 06/06 and that was 26 days agrder says processed Order Date: Friday 04 June, 2010
> I have sent them five previous e-mails just to see if i could get the tracking number they said i was supposed to get with out any response what so ever. they say they pride themselves on your great customer service well they are a scam. They have you pay through pay pal so now i have to go through them to get my money back. their pay pal name is chromestore99
> chromestore99 please pass it on don't let any one you know get scammed by these rats.


 
go with someone on this forum why risk it. just my nothing 2 cents.


----------



## scubapro817 (Oct 12, 2010)

i need help finding good supplements to help me get huge.


----------



## tnaugles (Oct 12, 2010)

ok lets see chicken, beef, some whey and casien and tons of benchind squatting and deadlifting theres your supplements and quit piggybacking start your own post and for gods sakes read somemore


----------



## unclem (Oct 12, 2010)

andpask0613 said:


> Anabolic Supplementary is a scam they say on their web site that they offer Prompt and quick delivery.
> Online tracking. Only for country that has EMS affiliated delivery system . In US, it is USPS.
> witch i live in the USA. I completed my order on 06/04 witch meant that it should have been sent out on the 06/06 and that was 26 days agrder says processed Order Date: Friday 04 June, 2010
> I have sent them five previous e-mails just to see if i could get the tracking number they said i was supposed to get with out any response what so ever. they say they pride themselves on your great customer service well they are a scam. They have you pay through pay pal so now i have to go through them to get my money back. their pay pal name is chromestore99
> chromestore99 please pass it on don't let any one you know get scammed by these rats.


 
 who nos if there int they might still get it to ya. sometimes int can take 30 days or more bro. just leave them alone and see wat happens in 1- wk to 10 days more bro.


----------



## pyes (Oct 12, 2010)

I have to agree with uncleM...I just looked at their site and it appears to be a well put together site (this does not make them legit). But if someone puts a site together with that much money and effort, chances are they are in it for the business. Have you emailed them before placing the order just to see if they got back to you in a timely and orderly (professional) manner? That is where I started. I cased a website for almost 2 years before placing an order. I constantly sent stupid emails asking of shipping and stuff, and they always responded back pretty fast and around normal working hours. They also updated their site often with ''on sales'' and deals. Got to put in that leg work if you want a legit source.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 12, 2010)

scubapro817 said:


> i need help finding good supplements to help me get huge.



I have some liquid protein for ya


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 12, 2010)

pyes said:


> I have to agree with uncleM...I just looked at their site and it appears to be a well put together site (this does not make them legit). But if someone puts a site together with that much money and effort, chances are they are in it for the business. Have you emailed them before placing the order just to see if they got back to you in a timely and orderly (professional) manner? That is where I started. I cased a website for almost 2 years before placing an order. I constantly sent stupid emails asking of shipping and stuff, and they always responded back pretty fast and around normal working hours. They also updated their site often with ''on sales'' and deals. Got to put in that leg work if you want a legit source.



True that. That is why I went with one of the board sponsors over another one.


----------



## JCBourne (Oct 13, 2010)

If you used a CC, call your CC and tell them you didn't place the order. Paypals system sucks FDA approved balls.


----------



## dudethatlifts (Apr 25, 2011)

hey dude i was just wondering if your stuff came from anabolicsupplementary.net if so let me know cause i was just wondering if its legit or not


----------



## JCBourne (Apr 26, 2011)

dudethatlifts said:


> hey dude i was just wondering if your stuff came from anabolicsupplementary.net if so let me know cause i was just wondering if its legit or not



Don't think so. This thread is 10 months ago and here is OP's activity.

 						 							 								Last Activity: 06-27-2010 02:25 PM


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 26, 2011)

wtf @ all the one-posters in this thread.........................


----------



## Himik (Apr 26, 2011)

I never understood why ppl necro threads...


----------



## TGB1987 (Apr 26, 2011)

This is an old thread and source checking is no longer permited.  Thread closed.


----------

